# Prendre des Photos Ipod nano v5



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai un ipod nano video 16Gb et vou n'êtes pa sans savoir qu'il ne fait pa de photos mais seulement.
Donc ma questions est simple y'a t-il un moyen pour l'Ipod nano 5g puisse prendre des photos ?


----------

